# MIMB Cribs



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Since Mr MIMB got a new one, lets see them all now!!

My old house (now the rental income)





Can't seem to fine the pics of the new one, so I'll have to take some!!



As you can see, need some grass!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

eh, you asked..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

BigP did you search the internet to find a big house to post as your own.:haha:

Here is a pic of my old house for Hurricane Rita.:aargh4: Will post pics of my new one when i find them....:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha: Nah i think BigP is tellin the truth a internet pic would be straight :haha: That one is on a little of a angle :haha:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> BigP did you search the internet to find a big house to post as your own.:haha:
> 
> Here is a pic of my old house for Hurricane Rita.:aargh4: Will post pics of my new one when i find them....:rockn:


haha. i'd never live in a house like that. even if i could afford it. also.. water wheelies in front yard! sweet!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was stuck in africa for that. It sucked. no water in the house though so that was good. not in that one anymore. I built one like BigP posted.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


>


Now we know where you practice your water weelies at....:lol::joke:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> eh, you asked..


We need the Brute parked on the front lawn for proof!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ok. i'll do it tommorow


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry for the bad quality pic.. its uh.. from my camera phone..









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/xbigp/montpelier-mansion2.jpg


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha thats funny.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Hay BIGP thanks for dinner and that apple pie your wife made was darn good yum!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't really have a pic of the house... Here's one I took after slaving over the flowerbeds a month ago. But you get the idea.










BigP is a piiiimp. But hey man those laws will tear up your grass driving on the lawn like that!:haha:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

my lawn mexicans will fix it. no big deal


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> my lawn mexicans will fix it. no big deal


I need some of those.

*I HATE  yardwork.*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry about the roof p!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

BigP said:


> water wheelies in front yard! sweet!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

freakin sweet! i bet steve wishes his wasnt on top the house now =/


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish i could do stuff like that with pictures. I have photo shop but don't know how it use it.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

party at BIG-P's!!! lol


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Can we move the party to mine?


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! I needed a good laugh tonight!

Donna


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

BigP said:


> sorry for the bad quality pic.. its uh.. from my camera phone..


HooHaw....LOL.....BigP is da man!!!!!!


----------

